

There, I Fixed It - 10ren
http://thereifixedit.com/

======
mquander
For me, the title is the icing on the cake. I can vividly imagine an airplane
mechanic duct-taping the plane wing, dusting off his hands, saying "There. I
fixed it."

------
lutorm
That site was hilarious.

------
geuis
I'll support this submission. Yeah, it smells Diggish but its creative
everyday practical "hacking". Many of the pictures remind me of physical
implementations of so much code I've seen over the years. It works, but ain't
pretty.

------
timmaah
Its got nothing on This Old House's "Home Inspection Nightmares" series

<http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/photos/0,,1220600,00.html>

------
kwamenum86
Wow I am surprised there have been no complaints and this has not been flagged
to death yet.

~~~
khafra
I'm something of an optimistic incompetent when it comes to ad-hoc solutions,
so it's kinda nice to see a gallery of things that are ugly and useful, or
ugly and likely dangerous.

